# New Trailer Needed (who to buy from)?



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Give Dan at Rolls Axle a call. They are in Plant City. Quality parts and construction.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Owens and Sons in St. Pete builds a great trailer for a good price.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've had both trailers mentioned above (Rolls and Owens). Both have been solid and are built to last. Dan at Rolls and Jeff at Owens were great to work with too. I would say those two are your best bet on the west coast.

Owens and Sons
Rolls Axle


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

I’ve like my float on, they are in vero beach.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I have a BoatMaster from ft Myers. 
it has been good to me.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok thank you, I'll look into these replies.
Appreciate it.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Check the fender backs!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Charles Hadley said:


> Check the fender backs!


Explain please?


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ramlin Trailer Problems - Wood Fender Backs


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

dhenderson said:


> Ramlin Trailer Problems - Wood Fender Backs


Oh, I see.
Thanks,


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Charles Hadley said:


> Check the fender backs!


Yeah whatever you do don’t buy a Ramlin. I heard they have wood fenders. Held together with drywall screws.😂


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

what kind of boat is it for?
I don't understand peoples thoughts when selling a used trailer. They always want a fortune($800-$1200) and it needs tires, springs, has rust, etc. 
Might as well just go new. I was looking at the Continental AS1616. It's aluminum, torsion axle and says stainless hardware. 
There are two shops that have them on FB marketplace for $1500. One in Plant City, the other in clearwater/St pete. 




__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

jonny said:


> Yeah whatever you do don’t buy a Ramlin. I heard they have wood fenders. Held together with drywall screws.😂


I would sell my ramlin to him but would not be able to sleep.....so I guess I'll keep it.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

SSFiero said:


> what kind of boat is it for?
> I don't understand peoples thoughts when selling a used trailer. They always want a fortune($800-$1200) and it needs tires, springs, has rust, etc.
> Might as well just go new. I was looking at the Continental AS1616. It's aluminum, torsion axle and says stainless hardware.
> There are two shops that have them on FB marketplace for $1500. One in Plant City, the other in clearwater/St pete.
> ...


Thank you,


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Mako 181 said:


> I have a BoatMaster from ft Myers.
> it has been good to me.


X 2


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I’ve had several brands from Ramlin (current) to continental. Best one I’ve had so far is from BoatMaster in Ft Myers. I don’t know how they made a profit on the trailer it was way over built for the price. This was an screen shot of the initial quote when I ordered in 2016.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> I’ve had several brands from Ramlin (current) to continental. Best one I’ve had so far is from BoatMaster in Ft Myers. I don’t know how they made a profit on the trailer it was way over built for the price. This was an screen shot of the initial quote when I ordered in 2016.


Thank you very much,


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

No problem. Just FYI No matter the manufacturer, I wanted a dry launch trailer. One that would sit very low to the ground. So I had to specify negative degree torrsion axle with the bunks set up for dry launching.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have had a loadmaster and a float-on...............LM is built but more $$ and it is there


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> I’ve had several brands from Ramlin (current) to continental. Best one I’ve had so far is from BoatMaster in Ft Myers. I don’t know how they made a profit on the trailer it was way over built for the price. This was an screen shot of the initial quote when I ordered in 2016.


My BoatMaster is a 1989 with a 6000 lb 22 ft Grady White on it and its still rolling. 
I bought it new back then.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sport trail builds a great trailer.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

mmccull5 said:


> Sport trail builds a great trailer.


Thank you,


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

AmeriTrail is in Central Florida too (St. Cloud). I know that Maverick uses them pretty much exclusively.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> AmeriTrail is in Central Florida too (St. Cloud). I know that Maverick uses them pretty much exclusively.


Thank you,


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

privateer said:


> Owens and Sons in St. Pete builds a great trailer for a good price.


Thank you,


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Mako 181 said:


> I have a BoatMaster from ft Myers.
> it has been good to me.


Thank you,


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

What’s your budget?? Makes a big difference. Top tier trailer mfg (most expensive builders) I would say Ramlin, Ameritrail, Myco who else


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Peterson Trailers in Ruskin. Only trailers I will buy now.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

blackmagic1 said:


> Peterson Trailers in Ruskin. Only trailers I will buy now.


Thank you,


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> What’s your budget?? Makes a big difference. Top tier trailer mfg (most expensive builders) I would say Ramlin, Ameritrail, Myco who else


Budget $1200.00 - $3,000.00 but would like to stay as low as I can for obvious reasons.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

That rules out Ramlin, Ameritrail etc. a new Ramlin I believe to over 4K. Personally I would not buy another one. I’d start calling the other suggested manufacturers. Just make sure your comparing similar products. Stainless steel parts etc.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> That rules out Ramlin, Ameritrail etc. a new Ramlin I believe to over 4K. Personally I would not buy another one. I’d start calling the other suggested manufacturers. Just make sure your comparing similar products. Stainless steel parts etc.


Ok thanks for the tip.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

You can rule out Rolls too if you’re looking for something under $3k. You might be able to get a Owens and Boatmaster for under $3k tho.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

dhenderson said:


> You can rule out Rolls too if you’re looking for something under $3k. You might be able to get a Owens and Boatmaster for under $3k tho.


Thank you,


----------



## Hightide03 (Nov 7, 2019)

Continental makes a great aluminum skiff trailer with torsion axles for $2200.
Island Coast Trailer, LLC 239-458-9442 [email protected] Island Coast Trailers - Services Cape Coral, FL


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Hightide03 said:


> Continental makes a great aluminum skiff trailer with torsion axles for $2200.
> Island Coast Trailer, LLC 239-458-9442 [email protected] Island Coast Trailers - Services Cape Coral, FL


Thank you,


----------



## Kcampbell (Aug 30, 2016)

Second on Peterson trailers. Completely custom dry launch trailer for my 18 Maverick and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

not again! said:


> if you like continental trailers, try advantage trailers in st. pete. they are just down the road from the continental shop in st. pete, and they will deal with you. I've bought from them twice, and they are legit.


Thank you,


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Loadmaster and it's been under my boat since "97. I did have it rebuilt. It's aluminum but has some pieces that aren't like the torsion axel. And I don't like the 13" wheels, I don't know why cause they have done fine all these years I've had it


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

Love my Boatmaster, best quality trailer I have seen. I like it better than Owens and way less money.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Cork said:


> Love my Boatmaster, best quality trailer I have seen. I like it better than Owens and way less money.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Found this company to add to the list for future boaters that are looking.









Continental Boat Trailer Dealer Homosassa, New Boat Trailer Sales in Citrus County


At Mike's Trailers in Homosassa we sell and service all types of boat trailers including Skiffs, Bay Boats, Pontoon Boats, Deck Boats, and Canoes & Kayaks trailers.



www.mikestrailershomosassa.com


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

*MYCO*


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> *MYCO*


Thanks,








MYCO Trailers - World leader in custom boat trailers


World leader in custom boat trailers. We design each trailer around the boat, resulting in the best towing trailers in the industry!




www.mycotrailers.com


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Rollbar said:


> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YW, but don’t thank me yet😂
Ya may need a second mortgage for it! They are pricey but... yeah, ya get what ya pay for with these folks!👍👍


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> I’ve had several brands from Ramlin (current) to continental. Best one I’ve had so far is from BoatMaster in Ft Myers. I don’t know how they made a profit on the trailer it was way over built for the price. This was an screen shot of the initial quote when I ordered in 2016.





formerWAflyfisher said:


> I’ve had several brands from Ramlin (current) to continental. Best one I’ve had so far is from BoatMaster in Ft Myers. I don’t know how they made a profit on the trailer it was way over built for the price. This was an screen shot of the initial quote when I ordered in 2016.


I had an Ameritrail on my first Pathfinder, liked it & it towed well. At that time was towing several times per year 900 miles (1) way. I now have a Boatmaster under my new Pathfinder 2400TRS & it is a really solid trailer! Way overbuilt & great price! Have a 2020 Ramlin under my new Mosquito & satisfied w/ it. Love the dry launch. ... No fender issues!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought a Road King trailer through Jeff Miller at Miller's Boating Center in Ocala for my 24' Pro Line.

They make some nice trailers. Use the correct size Dexter torsion axles. And set it up for easy launch and load.

My friend is using mine while he fixes his old trailer, and likes it so much he said he might not give it back.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

What is this dry launch I hear so many talking about like it is something special?
Is that just the opposite of a float-on, or slang for?
I mean, I grew up on the water, and it was either a float-on or a regular trailer.
Thanks,


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

Just for the record, Boatmaster trailers are not welded. All bolted together. No brittle welds to break. They supply military trailers all over the world. Australia, Dubai, Saudi Arabia. The website has some cool pics.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Rollbar said:


> What is this dry launch I hear so many talking about like it is something special?
> Is that just the opposite of a float-on, or slang for?
> I mean, I grew up on the water, and it was either a float-on or a regular trailer.
> Thanks,











Dry Launch/Retrieve of Skiff: video 1


This is a video by FMH demonstrating a dry retrieve of his skiff, using an electric winch with a manual extension cable. Neither his feet nor his trailer hubs come close to getting wet.




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Dry Launch/Retrieve of Skiff: video 1
> 
> 
> This is a video by FMH demonstrating a dry retrieve of his skiff, using an electric winch with a manual extension cable. Neither his feet nor his trailer hubs come close to getting wet.
> ...


Ok I get it. I figured, but wasn't sure w/all these new terms for old ways etc. I usually set mine up where the hub is about 2" above the water line as not to put to much stress onthe bow eye over time.
One thing he did wrong and never should do, is to winch the boat w/out a weight or something hanging off the winch cable.
He was under strain and if that cable broke, it could have cut his head off at the worst.
Just a thought.
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Cork said:


> Just for the record, Boatmaster trailers are not welded. All bolted together. No brittle welds to break. They supply military trailers all over the world. Australia, Dubai, Saudi Arabia. The website has some cool pics.


Yes they do make some Kool stuff! Knew about military trailer builds also!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

privateer said:


> Owens and Sons in St. Pete builds a great trailer for a good price.


I have 2 of Owens n sons 1 30 yrs old, 1 2yrs old.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Boatmaster and Continental are well made at a fair price. My last trailer was an Ameratrail. Paid a premium price for it, only to learn that "custom fitted", permanently welded bunks are a bad idea. Adjustable bunks are the only way to go IMO.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

P.S. Just received a eMail: BoatMaster trailer builds are 6 months out.


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

I saw this on facebook today. Might be worth a call.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks ^^^^^^^


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

mmccull5 said:


> Sport trail builds a great trailer.


Git ur bank loan ready, n yes excellent trailer. Do u really need double d price? I live 35 miles away n still drove to Florida to slide on Owens n sons.


Charles Hadley said:


> Check the fender backs!


Right, I'm replacing wood with starboard fender slides as we speak! Should be an option!!!!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

mmccull5 said:


> Sport trail builds a great trailer.


Go get a loan


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Rollbar said:


> Ok I get it. I figured, but wasn't sure w/all these new terms for old ways etc. I usually set mine up where the hub is about 2" above the water line as not to put to much stress onthe bow eye over time.
> One thing he did wrong and never should do, is to winch the boat w/out a weight or something hanging off the winch cable.
> He was under strain and if that cable broke, it could have cut his head off at the worst.
> Just a thought.
> Thanks for the clarification.


Where exactly are you hanging the weight? How do you know where the cable might break? How do you know how heavy of a weight? Not sure your advise makes any sense.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Git ur bank loan ready, n yes excellent trailer. Do u really need double d price? I live 35 miles away n still drove to Florida to slide on Owens n sons.
> Right, I'm replacing wood with starboard fender slides as we speak! Should be an option!!!!


I hear you ,ramlin just this past week got my second set of 3 aluminum wheels warranted and sent me a set of thier new anodized axle nut covers for free.the next owner of my outlaw can worry about the fenders I'm sure they will last long enough for me ,I'm sure the jack and winch will fail before fenders


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Go get a loan


OK? The thread is asking where to buy a trailer from. I supplied the OP an answer because I have had a great experience with the product and service.

And FWIW, I have a ramlin as well. It came with starboard backed fenders.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Where exactly are you hanging the weight? How do you know where the cable might break? How do you know how heavy of a weight? Not sure your advise makes any sense.


Well in real world experience and using winch cables a lot you always should put something over the cable, even if it’s a thick blanket for the snap recoil etc. 
Most guys hang a weight on the cable while winching in case of cable failure which is more prominent when used all the time in a Salt environment. 
Most wince cables and even winches are just barley over the max load anyway etc. 
Just a safety issue and it looked like a hard pull at first to get the boat started. 
Still 100% bad idea if not using a weight hanging on the line, even if it is a coffee can filled with sand and a hook eye to ride the cable as you winch. Hang the weight in the middle of the pull and when it get close, just push it down towards the boat to keep it basically in the middle to absorb recoil.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Island Coast Trailers - Welcome









ALUMINUM BOAT TRAILERS


Visit the post for more.




nextrailtrailers.com





Just adding to the list for future reference for all.


----------

